# Quelltaxt einer Website auslesen funktioniert nicht



## Vogi (14. Okt 2010)

Hallo, ich verscuhe den Qualltext dieser Website : :: MTV | Hitlist Germany KW 40 | charts, so wie er in Firefox angezeigt wird auszulesen. Leider klappt dies aber nicht, ich bekomme als Ergenis irgeneinen anderen Text.


```
URL url = new URL("http://www.mtv.de/charts/germany");
            URLConnection u = url.openConnection();
            String html = new Scanner(url.openStream()).useDelimiter("//html//").next();
            System.out.println(html);
```


----------



## XHelp (14. Okt 2010)

```
final String userAgent = "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.12) Gecko/20080201 Firefox/2.0.0.12";
URL url = new URL("http://www.mtv.de/charts/germany");
URLConnection u = url.openConnection();
u.addRequestProperty("User-Agent", userAgent);
```

sollte helfen

P.S. Du musst dann auch über die URLConnection die Daten empfangen mit 
	
	
	
	





```
u.getInputStream()
```


----------



## Vogi (14. Okt 2010)

danke, das funktioniert


----------

